# More Fires



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This is the Al-Ahly club in Nasr City. Reports of ambulances coming and going from there. 

Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/h76kdqrj - Shared by amr3000e


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope this is an accident and not another deliberate act... why is it this country seems to be on fire all the time?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

to pass time...? maybe it is a new hobby?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I hope this is an accident and not another deliberate act... why is it this country seems to be on fire all the time?


I don't know anything about football but apparently Al Ahly has always been a real emblem of the NDP...still, we'll have to wait to find out what actually happened


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Reports of Central Bank on fire!

at 12:50 PM, smoke from a massive fire was seen towards Downt... on Twitpic


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Reports of Central Bank on fire!
> 
> at 12:50 PM, smoke from a massive fire was seen towards Downt... on Twitpic


It was the central bank follow this link Fire erupts in Egypt Central Bank - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There will be nothing left at this rate


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I don't know anything about football but apparently Al Ahly has always been a real emblem of the NDP...still, we'll have to wait to find out what actually happened


not sure about this since most egyptians support Ahly, or maybe its the egyptian incoerence again?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> not sure about this since most egyptians support Ahly, or maybe its the egyptian incoerence again?


hehe you mean most Egyptians you know? you're obviously mixing with the wrong crowd


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> hehe you mean most Egyptians you know? you're obviously mixing with the wrong crowd


Most of my friends are zamalek but i would say ahly is the most supported. Attendance figures show this too.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Most of my friends are zamalek but i would say ahly is the most supported. Attendance figures show this too.


I'm surprised there are official attendance figures! 

:focus:

According to investigators, the Central Bank (its old HQ) fire was not deliberate but caused by an "electric malfunction". In other words, dodgy electricians work.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I'm surprised there are official attendance figures!
> 
> :focus:
> 
> According to investigators, the Central Bank (its old HQ) fire was not deliberate but caused by an "electric malfunction". In other words, dodgy electricians work.




And why would there be a malfunction in an empty building?, One would presume that the power had been switched off at the mains.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo is becoming a pyromaniacs paradise.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> And why would there be a malfunction in an empty building?, One would presume that the power had been switched off at the mains.


Not just any malfunction, but an issue with the AC system... but they insist no documents were lost to the fire, and no injuries.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Could it be lack of propery fire safety in these buildings?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> Could it be lack of propery fire safety in these buildings?




Bless you... the building is empty, it should have all it's utilities switched off at the mains and yet it still manages to go on fire???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Not just any malfunction, but an issue with the AC system... but they insist no documents were lost to the fire, and no injuries.




As Mandy would say... he would wouldn't he!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> As Mandy would say... he would wouldn't he!


When they say AC system was that Egyptian for
A guy standing with a newspaper fanning the fire to keep it cool or what,
Do they engage there brains before they speak
Or is the interpretation from Arabic to English lost somehow
Or did they think the AC would put the fire out, because the last few days been quite cold
Or was some body washing the floor and put the ac on to dry it as you do !
And do I have any money in that bank 
NO !


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> When they say AC system was that Egyptian for
> A guy standing with a newspaper fanning the fire to keep it cool or what,
> Do they engage there brains before they speak
> Or is the interpretation from Arabic to English lost somehow
> ...




ohhh now you are being too kind... why would anyone wash the floor of an empty building


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

It certainly wasn't to claim on the insurance....


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Solidaire cafe has just burned out (Sphinx square, Mohandeseen)


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

I passed by from the bridge with the car yesterday. A big dark cloud could be seen from 6th of October. A fire engine was still there. From the bridge it did not look like the fire had caused lot's of damages.


----------

